# learning curve



## cooter (Jan 7, 2013)

Well I finally received delivery of all the toys for my new tractor. Much harder than I thought. No one wanted to go off the pavement on to secondary gravel roads to reach my location. Anyhow I an past that and now need to learn how to use the road planer, rear blade and bush hog. Wish me luck


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Little time you'll be like pro,heck you'll even sell your wheelbarrow rake/shovel.

Looking forward to pics..hint..hint.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Second that!


----------

